
Economic collapse has pushed families who live in Orlando’s motels to the brink - aaronbrethorst
https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2020/national/kissimmee-star-motel/
======
bradj
Really powerful piece. It points out a significant coordination problem that
comes with low income multi-family real estate. How can you ensure that enough
people pay rent, so that the owner can keep the lights on?

In normal circumstances you can replace people who don't pay rent, but under
current circumstances, I don't know if there are enough folks around who can
fill that gap.

------
tt433
The movie The Florida Project depicts this community

